# I smell like smoke...



## duck (Dec 5, 2007)

..so I must be in the right place!

Hiyas, newbie smoker with new equipment and lots of game seeks knowledgeable gurus for info on making delectable eats.

After many years of going to the freezer and asking the question: "How am I gonna cook this?", I have decided to broaden my culinary horizons to include the fine art of smoking. My best friend and I do a lot of hunting and fishing, so there is never a lack of _what_ to put in the new smoker......it's the _how_! I'm thirtysomething and live in western Washington. The new family member is an Electric Masterbuilt from the brand new Cabelas down the road. As a seasoned (pun intended) hunter, I thought smoking would be some kind of primal, instinctive skill gained through osmosis of being near tasty creatures. Alas, just like a first-time parent, I stand here in awe of the new baby (named "The Vault of Delicious") and haven't the slightest clue what to do with it.

Okay. I _sort of_ have a tiny clue, but it needs water and fertilizer though. Hopefully, that is where you all come in! I grabbed some pre-blended brine mix and soaked some Cornish game hens and a pheasant (yesterday) and I'm currently (yes, right now) taking the smoker for a ride, so to speak. I think I've lurked enough threads to figure out how to roughly make these remotely edible, but if I don't come back, you'll know I caught some nasty affliction from eating improperly prepared birds and their revenge will be complete.

I look forward to picking your brains for info on smoking duck, goose, turkey, venison, elk, bear, salmon and that annoying neighbor kid that keeps throwing the football in my back yard. Him or the football, whichever you think would taste better. Ok, no smoked kids. I'm kidding.

So a big *howdy* to all and I'm going back to opening the front door of the smoker every 15 minutes to see if they are done. (I'm kidding again)

-Lance


----------



## walking dude (Dec 5, 2007)

first off......welcome........

next.....make sure you sign up for Jeff's 5-day ecourse  ........its free........

plus, it seems you mite of lurked here abit........good for you...........

others will be along to help..........i personally have no clue on the masterbuilts........i am a ecb man at the moment........but others will follow

once agin.......welcome

BUT.......we need.........WANT..........DEMAND......... q-view .........take LOTS of pics and share with us.......its a must.......no pics........the smokeing session didn't happen.......heheheheh


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, Duck!! I also have an MES and have turned out some passable Q for family and friends thanks to the folks here. This is a great place to learn whatever you're looking for about smoking. The folks are friendly and helpful and always ready to answer questions. Make yourself at home. It sounds like you're gonna fit right in.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 5, 2007)

also duck........

notice my sig........

wood smoke IS a cologne

there is even a THREAD on woodsmoke as a aphrodisiac.......hehehe


----------



## ron50 (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome (quack) to the forum. You will like it here.

Usually the rule is you want to maintain a smoker temp of 225 - 250 but poultry is an exception where it is ok to go to 350 degrees. 

Any specific questions just ask.


----------



## ga_smoker (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF. You've come to the right place to learn 'bout smoking meat. There's good folks here to teach you all kinds of things.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Steve


----------



## duck (Dec 5, 2007)

Well that has got to be the answer then! I knew my lab Sadie was licking my hand a few too many times for _some_ reason...


----------



## rip (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome to the site, congrats on the new smoker. You did season it first right? Good luck and have fun.


----------



## pescadero (Dec 5, 2007)

Glad to have you on board.  I know you will enjoy your time on SMF.

Enjoy.

Skip


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF duck!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome Duck to smf the best smokin forum in the biz. You will be sure to get all the help ya ask for from all the wonderful people here.Keep comin back!!!!!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Dec 5, 2007)

*Welcome Lance, there is lots of knowledge here, relax, ask questions, have fun. People here are glad to share and help in any way they can. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## gramason (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF, you found the right place to find out all you need to get you started.


----------



## muddy pond (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Lance. You have made the first step getting those hens to the table by entering here. As for smelling like smoke I fear that you are now branded and will be noticed in large crowds from the cloud of smoke
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You asked the question now sit back and reap the knowledge.


----------



## monstah (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!!! There are a few of us here who use the MES, myself included. 275 is your max temp on the MES, which is still just fine for poultry. I did a Turkey in mine on t-day and it was just incredible. Get ready to be the most popular guy on your block. Where you from, BTW?


----------



## placebo (Dec 5, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone was going to ask that. RIP to the rescue! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If you didn't make sure you do before you put them birds in! Welcome to the SMF glad you found us.


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome Lance

Look around and ge some ideas then just ask! We'll be here to help when you need us!


----------



## flyin'illini (Dec 6, 2007)

Lance, welcome from another noob.  There is a ton of great info here.


----------



## duck (Dec 6, 2007)

Thank you all for the warm welcome. Looks like there is a genuine close-knit community here and I'm excited to be here.

UPDATE: After the smoke had cleared (haha), the results are in.

The pheasant. 

It wasn't enough that this poor rooster met his demise on Thanksgiving morning. No turkey for him. Yesterday, his pristine tasty carcass was absolutely desecrated by my utter noobishness in The Vault of Delicious. I learned a valuable lesson, however at the cost of a perfectly good bird. The Cornish game hens were done before the pheasant and were removed to meet their fate. After a full work day and enduring the heightened adrenaline levels of my foray into smoking, I was a little tired. You probably know where this is headed. I fell asleep.  As soon as I opened my eyes 5 1/2 hours later, I felt the disturbance in force. I hoped the timer had done its job and the chilly Washington night air had done something besides making my windshield frosty. Unfortunately, this majestic pheasant can only be described as something between shoe and fossil. So skinless, lean bird needs some pre-planning to ensure some moisture is left over. Check.

The Cornish hens.

They couldn't have possibly been farther from the polar opposite of the pheasant. They turned out simply amazing. They were moist throughout and tasted incredible. I'm quite sure I [inadvertently] resembled someone in a Cornish game hen speed-eating competition. They were so good, I imagined the petrified rooster looking down upon me from above, offering a nod of acknowledgment. All was forgiven.

So my inaugural smoking session ended with slightly mixed results, but the positive far outweighed the negative. For the record, I used hickory chips, pre-blended brine mix, and the seasoning was very basic. Salt, pepper, garlic powder, and Johnny's Season Salt were it. The digital thermometer has been replaced with a more appropriate remote model, some generic job from the store. Thanks again for the welcome and sharing in my first smoking session that appears to be the beginning of a lifelong, smoky-sweet love affair with The Vault of Delicious.

-Lance


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 6, 2007)

Better late than never with this, but welcome aboard Lance! You certainly have a way with words... great posts!

Don't worry about the sacrificial pheasant; we have all had a smoking faux pas or two. It only gets better from here!

BTW, next time that kid next door tosses his football into your yard, toss the sacrificial pheasant over the fence to him. And take a picture so we can see his reaction...


----------



## tonto1117 (Dec 6, 2007)

Welcome aboard Lance!!! Great intro
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Enjoy!!!


----------



## stacks (Dec 6, 2007)

Welcome Lance to SMF!
I had a similar experience several years ago with a wild turkey in a Brinkman bullet. I've never tried to smoke Pheasant, but I have had some success with duck and goose. The flavor has always been perfect, but the meat around the outside got too dry. 
If you haven't already, check out a few brine recipes. I have not tried brine yet but the folks on this forum swear by it. They say the meat will stay extremely moist and I would assume it also makes the cooking times a little more forgiving should one fall asleep. Been there, done that.
Glad to hear your first attempt was at least in part a success. 
Look forward to seeing more posts, and learning of your accomplishments.


----------



## cman95 (Dec 6, 2007)

You are at the right place to learn. I have/and still learning so much. It is the cats meow!!!!

Sorry Meowey.....


----------

